# Refrigeración - Union de cañería de hierro de 3/16



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2018)

Bueno , les comento lo que me ha pasado y cómo he logrado resolverlo y ya que entiendo que podría serle útil a otros, lo posteo.

Fui a cargarle gas a la heladera con freezer de mi hija, que evidentemente tiene una pequeña fuga por algún lado y entonces cada año y medio hay que hacerle una recarga ya que comienza a no enfriar la placa de la parte inferior, y me encontré unas gotas de aceite en la soldadura de la cañería de salida de alta de la bocha-motocompresor con la cañería del radiador-condensador ambos de 3/16 de pulgada.

Ambas cañerías son de hierro por lo que debía soldarlos con autógena y bronce, pero no era el momento , unirlas con pestaña-abocinamiento no iba a ser posible ya que seguramente se rajaría , así que opté por unirlas con virolas , *la pieza la conseguí en una casa de repuestos de freno automotor* , que originalmente traía virolas de bronce-latón que fueron reemplazadas por las de aluminio ya que uno de los caños era levemente mas fino que 3/16 y la de bronce no iba a llegar a ajustar.

Quedó funcionando y sin pérdidas .


----------



## pppppo (Ago 5, 2018)

Exactamente uso lo mismo para no cambiar cañerias de freno, siempre tengo un par guardadas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 5, 2018)

pppppo dijo:


> Exactamente uso lo mismo para no cambiar cañerias de freno, siempre tengo un par guardadas.


Mañana reviso a ver si me cambiaron un tubito o lo "empalmaron" cuando me quedé sin frenos.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 7, 2018)

"Me quede sin frenos"....hace rato .....es mejor el empalme que la sustitucion. 100 % fiable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2018)

Empalme de refrigerador sigue funcionando y eso que ahí habrá 150 o 200 libras


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2018)

Yo lo reemplazaría, como dijo _Confucio_ (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.):  *"No es lo mismo perder algo de gas freon que poder de frenado"*

Creo, con muy bajo grado de seguridad, que las tuberías de freno tiene mas presión que esa.


----------

